# Best Maps / GPS's for ND Upland Hunting



## ChukarBob (Sep 4, 2006)

Although I've been hunting North Dakota upland birds for over 20 years, I've never been fully satisfied with the DeLorme Gazetteer for North Dakota, which I've relied on most of that time. When we drive gravel roads with unmarked intersections, or venture onto "2-tracks" looking for a patch of cover likely to hold a bird or two, the DeLorme atlas does not always provide much guidance. Beyond simply knowing where we are on the maps we have available, it would be great to be able to return to the great hunting spots that we sometimes bump into.

While I treasure the ND hunting experience, esp. the rural landscapes chock full of abandoned homesteads, rolling ag lands, and wetlands, it isn't always easy to find my way around.

What maps and GPS's do other upland hunters find useful for find their way through the ND upland hunting landscape?


----------



## oldfireguy (Jun 23, 2005)

Guys at my camp all run ND Trax from Kirsch Outdoor Products.
It works real well in my Garmin 1450.


----------



## ChukarBob (Sep 4, 2006)

Thanks for the recommendation.

Looks like TRAX will be the map system I load onto my soon to arrive Garmin Oregon 450 (great price at Cabelas right now -- $150 plus free shipping). Haven't found anything better out there and the TRAX program looks like a good one. Hopefully this will take the guesswork out of -- "Where did we get up all those roosters in that big slough area that had stubble and sunflower fields all around it."


----------

